# best kayak under $500



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm graduating next month and my parents are probably getting me a kayak for a graduation present. I've fished the perception pescador 10 before and I'm thinking of going that route but was wondering if there is any other kayaks that are better for about the same price. I don't plan to take it into the gulf unless I'm dropping off shark baits,mainly bays and bayous. I'd prefer a kayak in the 10-12 range to make it easier to haul. Any other ideas?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/per...d-1376723?color=Purple&N=670787849+4294583949

http://www.academy.com/shop/browse/...addle-boards/emotion/_/N-670787849+4294667489

http://www.basspro.com/Ascend-D10T-SitOnTop-Kayak-Purple/Black/product/13110707113415/

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Emot...chTypeByFilter=AllProducts&x=10&y=6&Ntt=kayak

These are all decent kayaks. If you bump up your price you can get a 12' which would be a bit faster and have a higher weight rating. 

I would also look on ebay and craigslist.

http://jackson.craigslist.org/boa/4897558117.html

These are supposed to be really good and sell for $800 up here. http://pensacola.craigslist.org/spo/4989284393.html

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/4967336966.html

A little bit more, but a good boat. http://pensacola.craigslist.org/spo/4945040109.html

Good for running baits. http://pensacola.craigslist.org/spo/4945039656.html

This is what I would buy if my buget was $500. http://mobile.craigslist.org/boa/4940744756.html

Probably the most recommended kayak for dropping baits http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/spo/4969795347.html 

I would not consider a pelican or anything walmart sells.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Field & Stream Eagle Talon 12 or a Perception Pescador 12 would be my two recommendations. Both absolutely fantastic yaks. The Talon 12 is actually on sale brand new for $450 right now at Dick's I believe.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the links. I'm liking that eagle talon, other than the seat it seems perfect.

As for the pelican kayaks, I'm using a Coleman right now that is just like it and it leaves a lot to be desired. It works and I've caught a ton of fish off of it so I can't complain though.

Anyone know where I could test ride an eagle talon?


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a pescador 12 and really love it. I take it in the gulf or in the bay. Got it outfitted nicely and could not possibly hope for anything better for the money.


----------



## yakmedic 5 (Jan 1, 2015)

I'll second happy hour hero. I have 2 pescador 12 s and 2 13.5 tandem. I really like the 12s and will probally buy another one soon. The are hard to beat for the money. I have been told that they made from an old wilderness tarpon 12 mold. I have used mine everywhere. They are especially good in rivers and the bay.


----------



## ssuajk (May 17, 2014)

Field & Stream Eagle Talon 12 ...Hurry Mom and Dad...Get to Dick's or order online w/free shipping


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

I have a eagle talon 12. Overall pretty satisfied with it.


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

I think you would be happier with the 12, it only weighs about 10 pounds more, but it tracks better and you will actually go faster. I started with a Perception Sport 10 and now have the West Marine version (Pompano 120). They are all made by the same company. A common complaint with these kayaks is a wet seat from water coming through the scupper holes. You can plug the scuppers and/or add an extra seat cushion to raise you up a bit. I made a cushion from an old pool float. I got the Pompano 120 for $399 on sale, but had to order the seat ($65).


----------



## EricVF (Jan 15, 2015)

http://m.dickssportinggoods.com/pro...=31609916&cp=4406646.4413993.19248926.4417969

I have this boat and I love it. It is wide and super stable. Throw you a cheap seat on there and it will really surprise you. I've had it in the gulf on a couple of days that I got called crazy for launching in, and I can stand up and bass fish out of it. It has a 500lb capacity!!!

OH, and CONGRATULATIONS on the next step in your life! You are entering the best few years of your young life so make the most of them, they can and probably will determine what happens in the years after 22. Be sure to have as much fun as possible while keeping out of trouble and keeping your grades up. 

Tight lines and stay safe!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Skiffer said:


> I think you would be happier with the 12, it only weighs about 10 pounds more, but it tracks better and you will actually go faster. I started with a Perception Sport 10 and now have the West Marine version (Pompano 120). They are all made by the same company. A common complaint with these kayaks is a wet seat from water coming through the scupper holes. You can plug the scuppers and/or add an extra seat cushion to raise you up a bit. I made a cushion from an old pool float. I got the Pompano 120 for $399 on sale, but had to order the seat ($65).


Im probably going to get the 12 In whatever kayak I choose. I'm just hoping it doesn't stick too far out of the truck or I'll need the trailer hitch bed extender.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

EricVF said:


> http://m.dickssportinggoods.com/pro...=31609916&cp=4406646.4413993.19248926.4417969
> 
> I have this boat and I love it. It is wide and super stable. Throw you a cheap seat on there and it will really surprise you. I've had it in the gulf on a couple of days that I got called crazy for launching in, and I can stand up and bass fish out of it. It has a 500lb capacity!!!
> 
> ...


That's a nice looking boat for the price. I'll keep that one in mind while doing a little more research.

Thanks a bunch, fishing tends to keep me out of trouble. I still have to make some big decisions in the next coming months but until then, I'll be tearing up the fish!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Just got back from looking at a new kayak. It's going to be a tough decision between the striker, talon, and the pescador. 

I'm also looking at the emotion stealth but they did not have one at any of the stores I went to. Decisions decisions...


----------



## EricVF (Jan 15, 2015)

Haha. I had trouble deciding with the same three. If they make it hard that probably means any one of those will by a great yak.


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

Another thing to keep in mind, foot braces versus molded foot rests. For me, the molded foot rests gets uncomfortable on my legs after a while, leaving indentions on my legs. 

You can get a tailgate extender at Harborfreight.


----------



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

I would go with the scrambler it can be had for under $500


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 2, 2012)

*Have you considered Sun Dolphin Journey ???*

Its sold at Walmart in New orleans area for $449. 12' weight limit 395 pounds.
Im going to get one as my first yak.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Skiffer said:


> Another thing to keep in mind, foot braces versus molded foot rests. For me, the molded foot rests gets uncomfortable on my legs after a while, leaving indentions on my legs.
> 
> You can get a tailgate extender at Harborfreight.


My current kayak has the molded foot rest and I haven't had a problem with them. I haven't tried the adjustable ones but I'm sure that they work as good, if not better than the molded ones.


----------



## Breeze46 (Oct 7, 2013)

redripper said:


> I'll second happy hour hero. I have 2 pescador 12 s and 2 13.5 tandem. I really like the 12s and will probally buy another one soon. The are hard to beat for the money. I have been told that they made from an old wilderness tarpon 12 mold. I have used mine everywhere. They are especially good in rivers and the bay.


Second the pescador, got one last year and first time in the gulf caught a mani mani and second time a cobia. They come set up for fishing. I can fit mine in the back of my SUV and it only sticks out about two feet past the fold down gate.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

NovaBoy said:


> I would go with the scrambler it can be had for under $500


Where do you find scramblers?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Just picked up the eagle talon today. Looks like an extremely nice kayak for the price. I was going to wait till I graduate but it was on sale for 450 instead of 550 and that sale ends tomorrow. Thanks everyone for the suggestions


----------



## EricVF (Jan 15, 2015)

Congrats buddy!! Better be some fish pics on that talon shortly! I like the looks of that boat!


----------

